# Training with an IFBB pro



## DiGiTaL (Feb 16, 2011)

Would you?

There's one in my gym. I asked him if he wants to take me under his wing and he said gladly. (Not free but w.e) Amit Sapir, has his IFBB pro card.

Said he can prepare me for competition for early next year. Should I do it? Just for the experience? =)


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 16, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Would you?
> 
> There's one in my gym. I asked him if he wants to take me under his wing and he said gladly. (Not free but w.e) Amit Sapir, has his IFBB pro card.
> 
> Said he can prepare me for competition for early next year. Should I do it? Just for the experience? =)


 has he worked with any other people before getting them ready for competitions ? what did they look like ?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea, he has history of training and coaching others. He said he trained 3 people that won national level competitions (Im going to ask him about this tomo). He has a history with powerlifting many years of his life.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 16, 2011)

if he's cool, it would be a great experience. find out who he has helped and look at their stage pictures. i'd look to see if he's made average people look really good. 

A lot of trainers only talk about their highest placing clients.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 16, 2011)

Yea I agree. Actually, one of his clients is making a remarkable transformation. I happen to know his client (thats how I learned about Amit). He's all natural and in the past month hes gone beyond his plateau and starting to look amazing. Amit is getting him ready for a competition for this upcoming September. 

I looked him up online and found out Christian Thibaudeau from T-Nation.com has been one of his coaches. 

His wife's transformation progress so far is amazing too.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting advice from a pro bber ensures absolutely no sign of success. It's alike asking anyone else for advice. Anyone who uses their clients like guinea pigs and says he has a history in the business (like a certain "trainer" on this board) is not a good trainer. He needs to have some accreditation, NASM, ISSA, ACSM are solid certs. Just because he has a pro card doesnt mean much; it just means his gear worked best on a certain cycle or three. 
Ask for his certification, some referrals, before and after photos of his clients and most importantly, his educational background. And take all of this with a grain of salt.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## x~factor (Feb 16, 2011)

Do it and post your thoughts here and journal!


----------



## GMO (Feb 16, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Would you?
> 
> There's one in my gym. I asked him if he wants to take me under his wing and he said gladly. (Not free but w.e) Amit Sapir, has his IFBB pro card.
> 
> Said he can prepare me for competition for early next year. Should I do it? Just for the experience? =)



I trained with a pro in South Florida for about a year, and I learned SO MUCH.  I would do it just from an educational standpoint.  These guys know what it takes to dramatically alter their body in short periods of time. It's not always about gear, in fact I learned more about diet that anything from him.  And if you are looking to compete yourself...how could it hurt?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would certainly take the oppurtunity if the price wasn't outrageous. I'm sure you'd get the nitty gritty of what it really takes to get to that level as opposed to the overly cautious suggestions that you get on forum board (how methyls DESTROY your liver etc.) You look really good in your avatar, I think it would be a positive no doubt. 

edit: just googled some of his photos, is he a 202 guy?


----------



## shortstop (Feb 16, 2011)

dude go for it. just like any other sport. if u were a boxer or a golfer or whatever, wouldnt u want to train with a pro? it can only make better. only a few make it to that level and it aint just about genetics and juice either. they all work hard for it


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2011)

i trained with ron williams, mr natural olympia for quite a while.  it was something i'll never forget.  i didnt have to pay though, and it was cool because they would open the gym early for us so no one else was in there.








Winner of 200 natural bodybuilding titles
Seven-time winner of Mr. Natural Universe
Seven-time winner of Mr. Natural Olympia
Six-time winner of Mr. Natural World
Sole recipient of the “Natural Body Builder of the Decade” award
Personal coach and trainer for more than 20 years
President and founder of I Am… Life Fitness, Inc.
President and founder of Ron Williams Fitness, LLC
President and founder of Ron Williams NGA Training Certification
Designer of patented fitness equipment
Senior pastor of Back to the Foundation Church
International motivational, inspirational and Christian speaker
President and founder of Faith and Fitness, Inc.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 16, 2011)

Its not expensive either actually, I pay him $60 per session but I can see him and ask him questions anytime cause he spends a lot of time in the gym, and I work here so it works out.

Yea Im going to do it, I sent him a text booking my first sesion this friday at 8pm. Its good experience and the man sure seems to know what hes talking about from what I hear from others.

He told me he's 225 right now, looks like a bouldozer.

With a $500 monthly budget he said he can prepare me for competition. He wasn't impressed by my bf% lol. Ill start a journal tonight or tomorrow morning and put pictures along my journey with this man.


----------



## Built (Feb 17, 2011)

The fact that he worked with Thib for so long is a very very good sign. This is going to be interesting!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 17, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Ill start a journal tonight or tomorrow morning and put pictures along my journey with this man.


looking forward to it


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 17, 2011)

Built said:


> The fact that he worked with Thib for so long is a very very good sign. This is going to be interesting!



I think they worked together for 3 years. Thib helped him a lot, he said he's one of the few he'll always be thankful to.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i trained with ron williams, mr natural olympia for quite a while.  it was something i'll never forget.  i didnt have to pay though, and it was cool because they would open the gym early for us so no one else was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jealous of you bro.


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great experience!  Training with a pro at ANYTHING has got to be pretty helpful.  Would love to shoot 3's in a gym with Ray Allen!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 18, 2011)

DIVINITUS said:


> Sounds like a great experience!  Training with a pro at ANYTHING has got to be pretty helpful.  Would love to shoot 3's in a gym with Ray Allen!




Id like to eat hotdogs with Joey Chestnut.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2011)

. . . be prepared to gargle a shitload of celltech


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 18, 2011)

Tonight is my first session with him. I'll journal everything, along with before and after pictures. Its gonna be an adventure, Im nervous and excited =)

Not that its probably so different then training on my own but training with someone whos been where I only imagine myself to be, it's a great feeling haha.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 18, 2011)

Man I would take this offer up in a minute if there was pro that trained at my gym. Unfortunately, there isn't.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 18, 2011)

I train at Metroplex and pros train there and the best part is I don't pay for advice. Now this isn't everyday I grab a workout but often enough like last night. I am a twig compared to many of the guys in there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . . be prepared to gargle a shitload of celltech



i dont think most pro's are into the bullshit.  when i trained with ron, i was taking protein, multi, and flax oil(he actually had a guy press it fresh for him, you had to keep it in the fridge).


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Tonight is my first session with him. *I'll journal everything,* along with before and after pictures. Its gonna be an adventure, Im nervous and excited =)
> 
> Not that its probably so different then training on my own but training with someone whos been where I only imagine myself to be, it's a great feeling haha.



Are you going to start a new journal or use the same one?
Looking forward to it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i dont think most pro's are into the bullshit. when i trained with ron, i was taking protein, multi, and flax oil(he actually had a guy press it fresh for him, you had to keep it in the fridge).


 
 . . they'll drink homeless men's semen if a sponsor sells it. 

Whores goddamit!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i trained with ron williams, mr natural olympia for quite a while.  it was something i'll never forget.  i didnt have to pay though, and it was cool because they would open the gym early for us so no one else was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natural? Really? REALLY?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 19, 2011)

@min0: new one. Start fresh.

He called me an hour before our session to apologize and we had to reschedule to today. He was out of city.  

We're meeting at 5 I'll start the journal right after breakfast.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2011)

Great.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Natural? Really? REALLY?



he's under 220lbs.  you'll never know if someone is natural 100% or not, but most natty bodybuilding shows test.  its not impossible to look like that naturally, dont hate one those that have better genetics


----------



## Resolve (Feb 19, 2011)

I am subbing because this has the potential to be a real learning experience.  Good luck OP!


----------



## braveheart07 (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds like fun! 
Excited about lookin at your journal!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 20, 2011)

You guys can read and follow here =)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/122600-digitals-aventure-ifbb.html


----------

